# Gold Rush Tour San Diego



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium. The gold rush tour will be posted on their site by Monday or Tuesday. Anyone wanting to confirm can call Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium and she will validate it.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@May 31 2008, 02:20 PM~10778270
> *Just got off the phone with Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium.  The gold rush tour will be posted on their site by Monday or Tuesday.  Anyone wanting to confirm can call Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium and she will validate it.
> 
> 
> ...


TOO LATE. YOUR PROMOTION IS NOT PROVEN OUT HERE AND WITH 4 WEEKS SHORT NOTICE COMBINED TO THE FACT THAT IT'S ON THE SAME DAY AS THE [PROVEN] TRADITIONAL {GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW}. HEAR SAY PHONE CALL CONFIRMATIONS AND A FANCY FLIER IS NOT GOING TO BE ENOUGH TO CUT IT TO PROVE YOUR SHOW IS REAL OUT HERE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR SHOW DIDN'T HAPPEN IN NO. CAL WITH LITTLE COMMUNICATION TO THE PEOPLE YOU WERE TRYING PROMOTE TOO. SHOULD HAVE TAKEN THE SO. CAL. SUGGESTION A LONG TIME AGO WHEN YOUR PROMOTION KEPT FOCUSING ON ONLY MULTIBLE NORTHERN CALI. LOCATIONS LIKE SO. CAL. DIDN'T EXIST! :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm: :yes: :werd: :banghead: :scrutinize: :nono: :buttkick: :uh: :thumbsdown: uffin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

thre still no radio play on the event....with 28 days away...:dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 2 2008, 11:00 AM~10779924
> *thre still no radio play on the event....with 28 days away...:dunno:
> *


X2! NO AIR PLAY MEANS IT AINT GOIN TO HAPPEN! :no: :nosad: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

not again. be carfull So Cali. are show didn't pop off also. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 2 2008, 11:46 AM~10780207
> *not again. be carfull So Cali. are show didn't pop off also. :nicoderm:
> *


YEAH! WE KNOW! :nosad: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 2 2008, 10:58 AM~10780278
> *YEAH! WE KNOW! :nosad:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


0-2....

















0-3 :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

***** calls 1 show a TOUR? and the Bitch done lied so much how the fuck we know what tobelive that comes out your cum guzzing [email protected]?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 2 2008, 05:06 PM~10782059
> ****** calls 1 show a TOUR? and the Bitch done lied so much how the fuck we know what tobelive that comes out your cum guzzing [email protected]?
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@May 31 2008, 01:20 PM~10778270
> *Just got off the phone with Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium.  The gold rush tour will be posted on their site by Monday or Tuesday.  Anyone wanting to confirm can call Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium and she will validate it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2008, 12:32 AM~10785410
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


not witht the track record they got going....woulnt get my hopes up :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 3 2008, 09:36 AM~10786268
> *not witht the track record they got going....woulnt get my hopes up :uh:
> *


X2
AT LEAST DONT PREREG!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 3 2008, 08:43 AM~10786698
> *X2
> AT LEAST DONT PREREG!!
> *


X1000


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@May 31 2008, 01:20 PM~10778270
> *Just got off the phone with Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium.  The gold rush tour will be posted on their site by Monday or Tuesday.  Anyone wanting to confirm can call Michelle Kelly at Qualcomm Stadium and she will validate it.
> *


http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf :uh:

Jun 29 RV Supersale...they take up most of the spot there....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 AM~10787087
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf :uh:
> 
> Jun 29 RV Supersale...they take up most of the spot there....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 3 2008, 11:42 AM~10787087
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf :uh:
> 
> Jun 29 RV Supersale...they take up most of the spot there....
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa OWNED!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 AM~10787087
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf :uh:
> 
> Jun 29 RV Supersale...they take up most of the spot there....
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2008, 07:37 PM~10791193
> *
> *


I'M WITH U BRO. I SEE NOTHING ON THE QUALCOMM STADIUM CALENDER REGARDING THE GOLD RUSH TOUR OR AGAIN SHOULD I CALL IT THE [NO RUSH TOUR]! :yes: :yessad: :no: :nosad: :| :nicoderm: :loco: :werd: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :ugh: :thumbsdown: :uh: :twak: uffin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Glad i didnt waste my $$$ on a show that looks like it wont even happen. F that ,ill be showing @ Birds show in a few months :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

HAVENT REALLY HEARD MUCH ABOUT THIS SHOW......... :nono: :nosad: :no:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

*F A I L*


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jun 3 2008, 09:29 PM~10793163
> *HAVENT REALLY  HEARD MUCH ABOUT THIS SHOW......... :nono:  :nosad:  :no:
> *


no one has, no radio play at all....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

What show?????


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 3 2008, 10:11 PM~10793573
> *What show?????
> *


the no rush tour


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10787087
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf :uh:
> 
> Jun 29 RV Supersale...they take up most of the spot there....
> *


:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY SAN DIEGO BROTHAS ARE WELCOME TO COME UP TO THE {GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK STREET SHOW} ON 06/29/07! THE SHOW IS ALMOST A 3 MILE STRETCH AND RIDES START ROLLIN IN ABOUT 3am TO GET THERE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE SPOT!:yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

IF ANY OF YOU GUY'S ARE INTERESTED OR WANT TO COME ON UP TO CHECK IT AND NEED DIRECTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME! :werd: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 4 2008, 11:38 AM~10796036
> *HEY SAN DIEGO BROTHAS ARE WELCOME TO COME UP TO THE {GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK STREET SHOW} ON 06/29/07! THE SHOW IS  ALMOST A 3 MILE STRETCH AND RIDES START ROLLIN IN ABOUT 3am  TO GET THERE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE SPOT!:yes:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> IF ANY OF YOU GUY'S ARE INTERESTED OR WANT TO COME ON UP TO CHECK IT AND NEED DIRECTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME! :werd:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:uh: 
how we gunna go back in time?













j/k


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 4 2008, 04:49 PM~10799210
> *:uh:
> how we gunna go back in time?
> j/k
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> ***** calls 1 show a TOUR? and the Bitch done lied so much how the fuck we know what tobelive that comes out your cum guzzing [email protected]?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jun 3 2008, 09:29 PM~10793163
> *HAVENT REALLY  HEARD MUCH ABOUT THIS SHOW......... :nono:  :nosad:  :no:
> *


Planning my trip down to San Diego to get the radio promos going, meet with a few people, drop flyers and drop pre-sale tickets.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 11:00 AM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Jun 4 2008, 08:31 AM~10795577
> *:0
> *


 But only in that one parking lot. Not in the other parking lot. F.Y.I. there is also another event going on inside the Stadium that same day as well. Is that posted on their web site too? See what I'm getting at?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 11:00 AM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...


wow, those where pretty racist remarks. :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 01:00 PM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...


lmao....
1st things 1st homeboi....
im not black,so get yor shit right b4 you try to down talk a whole race.
2nd and most important,it aint got shit to do with you lieing bout the pre reg.form
this is about the whole gold rush tour,YOU LIED ABOUT!!
now truth be told I hope your 1STOP TOUR DOES WELL.but why lie bout a 12 stop tour and you can barely get 1 off the ground..and as far as the other shit goes,
ill just say this your a big baller,you got all this cash flow,im in houston shows here every month like clock work,just come on down,look me up,and we can deal with your internet thugn homie! all im donig is speakin the truth ask all the ****** you rip off for there money!!now hope shit works out...but remeber 1 thing homeboi
not everybody on here is ethuging,some live it!so dont talk bout it be bout it!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 6 2008, 08:18 PM~10816314
> *but remeber 1 thing homeboi
> not everybody on here is ethuging,some live it!so dont talk bout it be bout it!
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 6 2008, 11:32 PM~10816749
> *:nicoderm:
> *



ey loco wheres the pics of the girls wit big tittys lol i know u got some .. so post em up


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 11:00 AM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...



wow remarks like this towards potential show goers is not good on your behalf.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 12:00 PM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...


 :uh: :0 :nosad: :scrutinize:  :machinegun: :burn: :guns: :burn: :nicoderm: I'M BLACK! AND DON'T BOTHER COMIN DOWN! AND IF YOU DON'T GET IT I'LL BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU WHEN GET BACK TO THE CRIB. BUT IN SHORT FOR AS A PROMOTER YOU JUST [email protected]#KED UP BIG TIME! :angry: :yessad: :nosad:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 11:00 AM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...


WOW :|


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ goldrush  :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 12:00 PM~10813190
> *You know, there was this BIG ASS INDIAN DUDE who used to drink a lot.  Used to fight everyone at the bar everynight after work.  Everyone was getting tired of his shit, including the bar owner.  One day the circus comes into town.  Bar owner rents the gorilla from the circus.  He takes it back to the bar and puts it in a room out back.  Indian dude, named Big Jim comes in after work.  Has a few drinks, starts pushing people around.  He's shooting his mouth off talking mad shit and wanting to fight someone.  Bar owner goes out back and gets the gorilla and takes the gorilla around front.  Bar owner goes inside and says " Hey Big Jim, there's a guy out front who says he'll kick your ass all over town."  By this time Big Jim is pretty well fucked up and it's dark outside.  Big Jim says " tell me where he is and we'll see about that."  Bar owner say" he's right outside.  Can't miss him."  Big Jim goes outside and gets into it with this gorilla.  Shit's getting broke and a bunch of noise is being made.  Everyone inside the bar is thinking the gorilla is gonna whip Big Jims ass.  A few minutes go by and here comes Big Jim walkin through the front door.  All bloody, shirt tore all to hell, hair missing and a couple of teeth too.  Sits down at the bar and orders a drink.  Slams it down, wipes his mouth and says 'FUCKING *******. PUT 'EM IN A FUR COAT AND THEY THINK THEY OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!"
> 
> This is not directed at or to any other African-American except you directly.  You have been on my shit since day one, then we talked on the phone and then you were cool for a minute.  Now here you go again talking shit to someone you don't even know.  What....just because you didn't get your pre-reg form?
> ...


OK. I'M BACK AT THE CRIB NOW! MAN. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START ON THIS! EVEN THOUGH YOU AS A PROMOTER IS SUPPOSEDLY DIRECTING IT TO THAT ONE INDIVIDUAL THE MEANING IN IT'S PUBLIC FORUM IS STILL THE SAME! YOU COULD HAVE EXERCISED MANY OTHER OPTIONS TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS IF YOU NOT RACIAL BUT YOU CHOSE TO BE UNPROFFESSIONAL AS A EVENT PROMOTER! INSTEAD YOU CHOSE TO NOT ONLY USE PURE RACIAL REMARKS TO WIN YOUR DISPUTE WITH THIS INDIVIDUAL BUT YOU HAVE THE ODASSITY TO CREATE A CLEAR & OBVIOUS PASTED RACIAL PICTURE ILLUSTRATION OF A HOMELESS BLACK MAN WITH PASTED A BUCKET OF KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AND WATERMELON! :angry: :nosad:  MAN YOU SERIOUSLY MUST OUT YOUR GOD DAM MIND!!

NO DOG DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMIN DOWN TO CALI! TO PROMOTE EVEN A COOKIE SALE! :angry: I CAN DEFINATELY SAY OFFICIALLY WETHER YOU SPOKE ABOUT BLACK, MEXICAN, ASIAN, WHATEVER! WE DON'T SUPPORT RACIAL PROMOTERS! THAT PICTURE CLEARLY AS YOUR STATEMENT DEFINES WHAT YOUR REALLY ABOUT! THAT YOUR A WELL TO DO ($) UNDERCOVER KLANSMAN! :yessad: :scrutinize: :nono:  :guns: :burn: :machinegun: :burn:  :scrutinize: 

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? I TAKE THAT BACK! WE'LL SUPPORT YOU! WE'LL PUT THE WORD OUT ABOUT WHAT YOU STAND FOR BASED ON THIS STATEMENT AND YOUR RACIST PICTURE ILLUSTRATION YOU POSTED HERE ON THIS PUBLIC [NATIONAL] WEBSITE! DON'T WORRY HOMIE! WE GOT YOU! THE WORD FO SHO FOR EVERYBODY TO [NOT] ATTEND AND SUPPORT A RACIST EVENT PROMOTER [GOLD RUSH TOUR]! NOW REALLY BE CALLED [NO RUSH TOUR]! :angry: :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I feel bad for anybody who actually sent in pre reg. $$$ for this whack-ass non event. Seems to me that the whole thing was a scam from the very start. Not what the sport/lifestyle needs!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i was still hoping this dude could pull a show or two together to keep the scene active, but after his latest post i dont want to be supporting this idiot in any event he is associated with.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 7 2008, 01:44 AM~10817601
> *I feel bad for anybody who actually sent in pre reg. $$$ for this whack-ass non event. Seems to me that the whole thing was a scam from the very start. Not what the sport/lifestyle needs!
> *


 :werd: UP! :angry:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 6 2008, 12:05 PM~10813224
> *Planning my trip down to San Diego to get the radio promos going, meet with a few people, drop flyers and drop pre-sale tickets.
> *


Hey yo save your time & $$ & stay where you live. Guaranteed youll get NO love & nobody to enter your "show" !!! You wanna post a whack pic & talk tough [btw internet threats dont make u tough] then expect a turnout??? Good luck MR. 1 star guy :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 7 2008, 01:48 AM~10817612
> *i was still hoping this dude could pull a show or two together to keep the scene active, but after his latest post i dont want to be supporting this idiot in any event he is associated with.
> *


YOU KNOW! :yessad: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

one word for this shit, WOW.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 7 2008, 02:44 AM~10817601
> *I feel bad for anybody who actually sent in pre reg. $$$ for this whack-ass non event. Seems to me that the whole thing was a scam from the very start. Not what the sport/lifestyle needs!
> *


i doubt too many people sent in money,this was a joke from the get go


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

KEEP THAT SHIT OUT OF TEJAS .WE DON'T NEED RACIST PROMOTERS WE HAVE PLENTY OF CROOKED ONES OUT THERE IN OUR STATE AS IT IS .
I WON'T MENTION NAMES BUT THE DIE HARD RIDERS KNOW WHAT PROMOTION COMPANYS I'M TALKING ABOUT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

IHATE


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

THE SERVER


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WHEN IT DOES THIS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Have ZERO respect for you homie! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HE SHOULD BE BANNED FROM LAYITLOW FOR THE RACIST REMARKS,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn "No rush" why dont u take a nap in that 6foot deep hole u just dug.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

.....


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 7 2008, 12:33 AM~10817573
> *OK. I'M BACK AT THE CRIB NOW! MAN. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START ON THIS! EVEN THOUGH YOU AS A PROMOTER IS SUPPOSEDLY DIRECTING IT TO THAT ONE INDIVIDUAL THE MEANING IN IT'S PUBLIC FORUM IS STILL THE SAME! YOU COULD HAVE EXERCISED MANY OTHER OPTIONS TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS IF YOU NOT RACIAL BUT YOU CHOSE TO BE UNPROFFESSIONAL AS A EVENT PROMOTER! INSTEAD YOU CHOSE TO NOT ONLY USE PURE RACIAL REMARKS TO WIN YOUR DISPUTE WITH THIS INDIVIDUAL BUT YOU HAVE THE ODASSITY TO CREATE A CLEAR & OBVIOUS PASTED RACIAL PICTURE ILLUSTRATION OF A HOMELESS BLACK MAN WITH PASTED A BUCKET OF KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AND WATERMELON!  :angry:  :nosad:   MAN YOU SERIOUSLY MUST OUT YOUR GOD DAM MIND!!
> 
> NO DOG DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMIN DOWN TO CALI! TO PROMOTE EVEN A COOKIE SALE! :angry:  I CAN DEFINATELY SAY OFFICIALLY WETHER YOU SPOKE ABOUT BLACK, MEXICAN, ASIAN, WHATEVER! WE DON'T SUPPORT RACIAL PROMOTERS! THAT PICTURE CLEARLY AS YOUR STATEMENT DEFINES WHAT YOUR REALLY ABOUT! THAT YOUR A WELL TO DO ($) UNDERCOVER KLANSMAN! :yessad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:    :guns:  :burn:  :machinegun:  :burn:    :scrutinize:
> ...



WELL SAID HOMEBOY, THIS FUCKEN GUY HAS TOO BE OUTA HIS FUCKEN MIND TO BE TLKIN THIS KINDA SHIT....WOW!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 6 2008, 08:18 PM~10816314
> *lmao....
> 1st things 1st homeboi....
> im not black,so get yor shit right b4 you try to down talk a whole race.
> ...


 I stand corrected. Yes, I'll admit that this did get way out of control, and futhermore, the shit that i posted wasn't intended as any kind of a "racial remark" nor was it intended to put down any race as a whole. All it was for was to get back at you for calling me the things you did. Cum guzzling mouth???? Where did that come from and why on LIL instead of a p.m.? So now I have managed to piss a lot of potential supporters, as well as non supporters, off. I have tried so many times to enlighten you guys out there about the obstacles a new promoter faces, yet it seemed to give you great pleasure in trash talking. In the beginning, there was a lot of support but , when things started going south, all odds got stacked against me. Yet here i am still doing what I gotta do to bring the shows to reality. And yet i still keep running into all the trash talking. I do understand the doubts that the clubs and solo riders have. If the shoe was on the other foot, i would probably have my doubts as well. But I sure wouldn't be trying to work against a new promoter who has a sincere passion for the industry, sport and lifestyle. This is only my personal opinion: I would embrace the ideas the promoter has and realize that there is power in numbers. Only in unity can we make a diffference.

A lot of people have been tired of getting screwed by others out there and the goal of the tour was to take the shows back to what they used to be and what they stand for. Just like the many out there who have seen and felt the changes in the industry, I too have seen and felt them. That's all the tour is about. A good show, fun times, good food, good music and good people. All in an atmosphere where the tradition, lifestyle and culture are flowing in a positive manner.

So Mr. Teardrop, and all the others out there who were affected directly or indirectly by my fuck up, I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO YOU. I'm not a racist either. How can I be a racist when I am Half Apache and half Spanish and have suffered the same racial injustices the others have?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 7 2008, 12:33 AM~10817573
> *OK. I'M BACK AT THE CRIB NOW! MAN. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START ON THIS! EVEN THOUGH YOU AS A PROMOTER IS SUPPOSEDLY DIRECTING IT TO THAT ONE INDIVIDUAL THE MEANING IN IT'S PUBLIC FORUM IS STILL THE SAME! YOU COULD HAVE EXERCISED MANY OTHER OPTIONS TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS IF YOU NOT RACIAL BUT YOU CHOSE TO BE UNPROFFESSIONAL AS A EVENT PROMOTER! INSTEAD YOU CHOSE TO NOT ONLY USE PURE RACIAL REMARKS TO WIN YOUR DISPUTE WITH THIS INDIVIDUAL BUT YOU HAVE THE ODASSITY TO CREATE A CLEAR & OBVIOUS PASTED RACIAL PICTURE ILLUSTRATION OF A HOMELESS BLACK MAN WITH PASTED A BUCKET OF KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AND WATERMELON!  :angry:  :nosad:   MAN YOU SERIOUSLY MUST OUT YOUR GOD DAM MIND!!
> 
> NO DOG DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMIN DOWN TO CALI! TO PROMOTE EVEN A COOKIE SALE! :angry:  I CAN DEFINATELY SAY OFFICIALLY WETHER YOU SPOKE ABOUT BLACK, MEXICAN, ASIAN, WHATEVER! WE DON'T SUPPORT RACIAL PROMOTERS! THAT PICTURE CLEARLY AS YOUR STATEMENT DEFINES WHAT YOUR REALLY ABOUT! THAT YOUR A WELL TO DO ($) UNDERCOVER KLANSMAN! :yessad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:    :guns:  :burn:  :machinegun:  :burn:    :scrutinize:
> ...


A well to do undercover klansman???? Nah holmes, I am half Apache and Half Spanish. The last time I checked, there were no Indian or Spanish Klansmen. You have classified me as something I am not and have formed your own opinion about me based on a picture? So i guess i was just supposed to sit back and take the "cum guzzling mouth" remark right? Yes you are right, I could have done it another way, but at the same time, don't you think he could have done the same?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 7 2008, 02:46 PM~10819246
> *I stand corrected.  Yes, I'll admit that this did get way out of control, and futhermore, the shit that i posted wasn't intended as any kind of a "racial remark" nor was it intended to put down any race as a whole.  All it was for was to get back at you for calling me the things you did.  Cum guzzling mouth????  Where did that come from and why on LIL instead of a p.m.?  So now I have managed to piss a lot of potential supporters, as well as non supporters, off.  I have tried so many times to enlighten you guys out there about the obstacles a new promoter faces, yet it seemed to give you great pleasure in trash talking.  In the beginning, there was a lot of support but , when things started going south, all odds got stacked against me.  Yet here i am still doing what I gotta do to bring the shows to reality.  And yet i still keep running into all the trash talking.  I do understand the doubts that the clubs and solo riders have.  If the shoe was on the other foot, i would probably have my doubts as well.  But I sure wouldn't be trying to work against a new promoter who has a sincere passion for the industry, sport and lifestyle.  This is only my personal opinion: I would embrace the ideas the promoter has and realize that there is power in numbers.  Only in unity can we make a diffference.
> 
> A lot of people have been tired of getting screwed by others out there and the goal of the tour was to take the shows back to what they used to be and what they stand for.  Just like the many out there who have seen and felt the changes in the industry, I too have seen and felt them. That's all the tour is about.  A good show, fun times, good food, good music and good people.  All in an atmosphere where the tradition, lifestyle and culture  are flowing in a positive manner.
> ...


ok homeboi maybe i took it to far when i said what i did and for that I AS A MAN 
I apologize BUT AS FAR AS U BEING A LIER,that remains the same!you told me to my ear on the phone twice NOT ONCE BUT TWICE that you was sending the form out,now i no every1 has problems or issues but gotdamn homei,then as far as a 12 city tour you shouldnt advertise unless you got ot on lock!now im gunna stop talking shit to or about you for now,but if you june 29th TOUR OH MY BAD SHOW
DONT HAPPEN ITS BACK ON!and i live in the same spot you got written down im not going newhere!,so if u have a problem,want to take out your anger,mapquest it and handle your bizz!or if shit goes right id be the 1st to congrad you and pop a top wit ya! peace 4 now!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> So i guess i was just supposed to sit back and take the "cum guzzling mouth" remark right?
> and no homie u wasnt spos to take it if you did you what kind of man would u be?
> BUT AGAIN WITH THE REMARK YOU DID MAKE,THAT MAKES YOU LESS OF A MAN ANYWAYS!!i said what i did and that was towards you not you partners or assocites(spellcheck)


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

fuck alot of gangster computer shit talking going on here,,,just settle it in person,, why all the computer shit trash talking?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jun 7 2008, 01:57 PM~10819276
> *A well to do undercover klansman????  Nah holmes, I am half Apache and Half Spanish.  The last time I checked, there were no Indian or Spanish Klansmen.  You have classified me as something I am not and have formed your own opinion about me based on a picture?  So i guess i was just supposed to sit back and take the "cum guzzling mouth" remark right?  Yes you are right, I could have done it another way, but at the same time, don't you think he could have done the same?
> *


WELL WETHER YOUR HALF APACHE, LATINO, WHATEVER YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN ONE OF THE LAST TO POST A STEREO TYPE PICTURE RACIAL STORY TELLIN JOKE ABOUT PEOPLE OF COLOR. THAT'S ALSO WHY LIKE MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE RESPONDING ASSUMED YOU WERE A RACIST CAUCASION BASED ON YOUR ACTIONS. AND NO YOU DON'T HAVE TO SIT BACK TAKE ANYBODY'S CRAP. BUT AS A SELF PROCLAIMED PROMOTER YOU GOT TO TAKE GOOD RESPONSES WITH THE BAD RESPONSES AND LEARN FROM THEM TO BETTER YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO GET INTO THIS BIZ. AS THE FOR THE OTHER CAT MAYBE HE COULD HANDLED THINGS DIFFERENT BUT I'M NOT TAKING SIDES BETWEEN YOU 2. BUT AGAIN YOU HAVE A LEATHER NECK IN PROMOTING GAME OR DON'T BOTHER PROMOTING SHOWS IF YOU NOT CAPABLE OF HANDLING THE TASK AND RESPONSIBILITY. YOUR BOTH GROWN MEN AND YOU BOTH YOU SHOULD HANDLE IT LIKE GROWN AMOUNGST EACH OTHER NOT ON RACE. NOW AS FOR THE SHOW YOUR TRYING TO PROMOTE GOOD LUCK WITH THAT. YOU GOT A FEW THINGS GOING AGAINST YOU. YOUR SUDDEN NOTICE 3 WEEK ANNOUNCEMENT; NO TRACK RECORD OF SUCCESSFUL PAST SHOW EVENTS; UNRELIABLE SHOW DATES NOT SET IN STONE; PROMOTING BEFORE FINALIZING PROPERTY BOOKINGS; AND NOW YOUR [P.R. CONDUCT] IS IN QUESTION.  :angry: :nono: :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just want to say that I have met & talked to the promoter several times. Although I think he made a bad comment/remark I dont believe that he is a racist in anyway.He is a cool guy with new & good ideas for his carshows just having bad luck getting his tour started.I just wish him luck.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10830320
> *Just want to say that I have met & talked to the promoter several times. Although I think he made a bad comment/remark I dont believe that he is a racist in anyway.He is a cool guy with new & good ideas for his carshows just having bad luck getting his tour started.I just wish him luck.
> *


it takes alot more than ideas, hope and dreams, you have to put in some work and make it happen


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2008, 12:34 PM~10830320
> *Just want to say that I have met & talked to the promoter several times. Although I think he made a bad comment/remark I dont believe that he is a racist in anyway.He is a cool guy with new & good ideas for his carshows just having bad luck getting his tour started.I just wish him luck.
> *


WELL I HEAR YOU. HE'S A COOL GUY ON THE PHONE AND A COOL GUY IN PERSON. I HAVE TO DISSAGREE ON THE COMMENT. I HEARD MANY BAD COMMENTS AND REMARKS IN MY LIFETIME AS A 39 YEAR OLD BLACK MAN. BUT WHAT HE ILLUSTRATED WAS WAY BEYOND A BAD REMARK OR COMMENT. THAT WAS DILIBERATE. THIS ILLUSTRATION TOOK TIME TO SET UP TO POST AND MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME TO THINK THINGS THROUGH BEFORE POSTING IT :angry: . AND TO SAY AND BELIEVE IT WAS [JUST] A BAD [COMMENT/REMARK] IS LIKE WHEN MRS. CLINTON SAYING [I JUST MISSPOKE] WHEN THE FACT SHE LIED ABOUT DUCKING UNDER SNIPER FIRE :yessad: :nono: :werd: :nicoderm: 

YOU KNOW THE OLD SAYING. IF IT WALKS LIKE A DUCK AND QUACKS LIKE A DUCK. IT'S A DUCK. SAME EXAMPLE HERE. YOU TAKE THE [TIME] TO PASTE AND POST RACIAL PICS; PLUS ADD A FULL LENGTHY RACIST STORY REFERING A BLACK MAN WITH IN THE STORY AS A GORILLA. DESPITE THE NATIONALITY OF THE PROMOTER HE IS A RACIST. PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

AS FOR THE PROMOTER HAVING GOOD IDEAS THAT'S FINE AND EVEN ENCOURAGED. BUT NEW IDEAS ARE USELESS AND NONEFFECTIVE WHEN HE DOES NOT KNOW & LEARN THE BASICS OF PROMOTING BEFORE STARTING OFF BIG WITH A LOT MONEY THAT HE MUST OBVIOUSLY HAVE. MOST SUCCESSFUL SHOWS START SMALL AND LOCAL. WHILE CONTINUING IN A SMALL TO MEDIUM SUCCESSFUL SHOWS THIS ALLOWS THE PROMOTER TIME TO LEARN WHAT WORKED AND WHAT DID NOT SO ADJUSTMENTS CAN BE MADE FOR CONTINUAL IMPROVEMENTS. THAT IN TURN AFTER GONE THROUGH THOSE PHASES WILL THE PROMOTER COULD HAVE A SUCCESSFUL BIG SHOW. :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

bottom line is he ruined his credibility by countin his checkens before they hatched=inexperienced, incompetant; and making racist remarks=lack of respect for those in the lowriding cummunity, too thin skinned. your a marked man now. give it up. try import shows or monster truck rally's. happy trails! :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 10 2008, 03:45 AM~10836408
> *bottom line is he ruined his credibility by countin his checkens before they hatched=inexperienced, incompetant; and making racist remarks=lack of respect for those in the lowriding cummunity, too thin skinned. your a marked man now. give it up. try import shows or monster truck rally's. happy trails! :wave:
> *


TRUTH TOLD! :yessad: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

yup,,whoever attends the san diego show (if it happens),will be supporting a racist, not cool, I'm not black but the same way he made those remarks to that race it will be easy for him to make comments against hispanics or any other race ,
being on the bussines that he is tryng to start, he just fuck up big time,,I'm just a solo rider from northen cali,but I will never support this guy,,even if he pays me to go ,, :angry: :angry: BOYCOT!!!! well if is even anything to boycot,,, :rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 10 2008, 01:00 PM~10838568
> * yup,,whoever attends the san diego show (if it happens),will be supporting a racist, not cool, I'm not black but the same way he made those remarks to that race it will be easy for him to make comments against hispanics or any other race ,
> being on the bussines that he  is tryng to start, he just fuck up big time,,I'm just a solo rider from northen cali,but I will never support this guy,,even if he pays me to go ,, :angry:  :angry:    BOYCOT!!!!  well if is even anything to boycot,,,  :rofl:
> *


RITE ON BRO.!  YOU KNOW BLACK & BROWN GOT 2 GET DOWN AND SHUT IT DOWN! :biggrin:  :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 10 2008, 12:00 PM~10838568
> * yup,,whoever attends the san diego show (if it happens),will be supporting a racist, not cool, I'm not black but the same way he made those remarks to that race it will be easy for him to make comments against hispanics or any other race ,
> being on the bussines that he  is tryng to start, he just fuck up big time,,I'm just a solo rider from northen cali,but I will never support this guy,,even if he pays me to go ,, :angry:  :angry:    BOYCOT!!!!  well if is even anything to boycot,,,  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Forget it,don't need it,don't want it Nor.Cal or So.Cal.Why don't you try Cen.Cal see if they want to deal with this kkkrap.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE TICKETS ANYWAY


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 10:35 PM~10894244
> *SO HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE TICKETS ANYWAY
> *


:twak:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10894407
> *:twak:
> *


x2,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008


COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 


BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720

This post has been edited by GOODTIMES CC: Feb 24 2008, 02:36 PM 


--------------------

WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.COM

FULL TIMERS & LIFE TIMERS ONLY NO TIME FOR PART TIMERS.... THEIRS ONLY ONEWAY......WERE NOT GOING ANY WERE...IF YOU THINK YOU COULD HANDLE THE BIG BOYS HIT US UP, IF NOT GO PLAY SOME WERE ELSE. 

"NEVER LOOK DOWN ON ANYBODY UNLESS YOU'RE HELPING HIM UP".

HIGHLAND PARK SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008. 

NEED INFO ON THE CAR CLUB HIT ME UP AT 323 384 5036. 

CHUCKIEBOY63 Feb 24 2008, 05:19 PM | | Post #2 

GOODTIMES~CEO~

Posts: 6,915
Joined: Jun 2005
From: MY MAMAS PANSA
Car Club: GOODTIMES CAR CLUB




QUOTE(GOODTIMES CC @ Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM) 
IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


*THE SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REPEN GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!




--------------------

"HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS"
63 SS IMPALA "THE TEFLON DON"
"OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER SERVING A LIFE TIME SENTENCE"
G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ALL DAY!! 

BiG GiO Feb 24 2008, 06:58 PM | | Post #3 

CraZy thInkEr

Posts: 738
Joined: Nov 2006
From: GARDENA
Car Club: TRAFFIC H.A.




hell ya! 


--------------------

YOU MUST BE GOING BLIND..........CUZ YOU CANT SEE ME FOO!!! 

Uno Malo Feb 24 2008, 07:16 PM | | Post #4 

Under Construction

Posts: 2,569
Joined: Apr 2006
From: (818) Riders
Car Club: GOODTIMES c.c.




QUOTE(GOODTIMES CC @ Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM) 
IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720



I'll be there repping for the 818 Good Times 


--------------------

" 1993 - Lincoln Town Car "
" 1968 - Impala Convertible ss "

FREE - Silent 

classic53 Feb 24 2008, 09:53 PM | | Post #5 

IT'S A WAY OF LIFE

Posts: 5,553
Joined: Mar 2005
From: ORANGE COUNTY
Car Club: GOODTIMES CC 







--------------------

IT'S A FAMILY THING FROM THE TIME I WAKE UP TO THE TIME I GO TO SLEEP 
ONLY GOD CAN JUDGE ME FOR HE IS MY FATHER MAY HE LET ME ENTER THE GATES OF HEAVEN WHEN HE CALL ME HOME 
TATTED MEMBER REPPIN GOODTIMES 
1953 CHEVY WAGON FAMILY DREAM
1967 IMPALA BLUE BALLS 

CHICANO YQUE Feb 24 2008, 09:55 PM | | Post #6 

CHICANOCLOTHING

Posts: 141
Joined: Jun 2006
Car Club: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM






gtimeseastlos Feb 24 2008, 11:06 PM | | Post #7 

Sunny D-Lite

Posts: 27,271
Joined: Oct 2004
From: Highland park ,Los Angeles
Car Club: GOODTIMES EAST LOS




I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go 


--------------------

"COME ON BABY LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL"

OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER

[FREE TROUBLE] 

oldmemoriesLACO Feb 25 2008, 07:02 AM | | Post #8 

Old Memories

Posts: 1,693
Joined: May 2005
Car Club: 




another good show




--------------------

Paul
FREE GIFT

THE OG Old Memories Site 

flaco Feb 25 2008, 07:14 AM | | Post #9 

~~GOODTIMES~~

Posts: 1,171
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Sebring, Fl 33872
Car Club: ~GOODTIMES~ ~FLORIDA~




FLA WILL BE LOOKING TO BE THERE! 

"GOODTIMES" 


--------------------

"1983 BUICK REGAL"
~ 83 DESTINY ~ 
IT'S LONELY AT THE TOP
"IT'S A FAMILY THING" 

Ganso313 Feb 25 2008, 07:47 AM | | Post #10 

<<EL ALACRAN>>

Posts: 2,551
Joined: Nov 2004
From: SOUTH WEST,DETROIT,MICHIGAN
Car Club: GOOD TIMES C.C DETROIT. MI







--------------------

!LET THE SHIT TALKING!... BEGIN!!
DON'T WORRIE ABOUT MY SHIT,WORRIE ABOUT YOUR'S!
!U NEED PEOPLE LIKE ME!
FUCK YOU AND YOU'R MOTHER FUCKING GIRL FRIEND!!
!WHATEVER'S GONA HAPPEN IS GONA HAPPEN! 

CHUCKIEBOY63 Feb 25 2008, 10:10 AM | | Post #11 

GOODTIMES~CEO~

Posts: 6,915
Joined: Jun 2005
From: MY MAMAS PANSA
Car Club: GOODTIMES CAR CLUB




QUOTE(gtimeseastlos @ Feb 24 2008, 10:06 PM) 
I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go 


I BELIEVE IT.................... 


--------------------

"HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS"
63 SS IMPALA "THE TEFLON DON"
"OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER SERVING A LIFE TIME SENTENCE"
G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ALL DAY!! 

chevy_boy Feb 25 2008, 03:16 PM | | Post #12 

"I PLAY TO WIN"

Posts: 2,583
Joined: Mar 2007
From: ~L.A. TO THA O.C~
Car Club: ~GOODTIMES.CC~




QUOTE(gtimeseastlos @ Feb 24 2008, 09:06 PM) 
I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go 






T

T

T 


--------------------

MONEY WAS NEVER A BIG MOTIVATION FOR ME, EXCEPT AS A WAY TO KEEP SCORE. THE REAL EXCITEMENT IS PLAYING THE GAME!!!!! 

"JUST BECAUSE I LAUGH, DON'T THINK IT'S A SMILE"

THERE ARE THOSE WHO FALL BELOW NORMAL, 
THERE ARE THOSE WHO JUST BLEND IN,
AND THERE ARE THOSE WHO ARE JUST GREAT,
DAMN IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE A GOODTIMER!!!!

~ COMING SOON ~ 

wence Feb 25 2008, 05:17 PM | | Post #13 

818_RIDER

Posts: 1,452
Joined: Dec 2005
From: ___818___




TTT 


--------------------

JUST ANOTHER SIGN....... CUSTOM WOODEN SIGNS



GOODTIMES CC Feb 25 2008, 08:39 PM | | Post #14 

~GT~FOUNDER~

Posts: 5,423
Joined: Sep 2003
From: CITY OF ANGELS
Car Club: GOODTIMES CC 




TTT 


--------------------

WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.COM

FULL TIMERS & LIFE TIMERS ONLY NO TIME FOR PART TIMERS.... THEIRS ONLY ONEWAY......WERE NOT GOING ANY WERE...IF YOU THINK YOU COULD HANDLE THE BIG BOYS HIT US UP, IF NOT GO PLAY SOME WERE ELSE. 

"NEVER LOOK DOWN ON ANYBODY UNLESS YOU'RE HELPING HIM UP".

HIGHLAND PARK SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008. 

NEED INFO ON THE CAR CLUB HIT ME UP AT 323 384 5036. 

gtimeseastlos Feb 25 2008, 11:40 PM | | Post #15 

Sunny D-Lite

Posts: 27,271
Joined: Oct 2004
From: Highland park ,Los Angeles
Car Club: GOODTIMES EAST LOS




QUOTE(CHUCKIEBOY63 @ Feb 25 2008, 09:10 AM) 
I BELIEVE IT.................... 


ive never missed it fool.. 


--------------------

"COME ON BABY LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL"

OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER

[FREE TROUBLE] 

LIL GOODTIMES CC Feb 26 2008, 09:16 PM | | Post #16 

O Dogg

Posts: 1,592
Joined: Jan 2005
From: CITY OF ANGLES
Car Club: GOODTIMES EAST LOS 




TTT 


--------------------

WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.COM
1962 IMPALA.... DONT OWN IT NO MORE..
OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER 

lastminute Feb 27 2008, 12:13 AM | | Post #17 

Member

Posts: 70
Joined: May 2006
From: Los Angeles, CA




THE ONE AND ONLY SHOW I PERSONALLY LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR!!! 

huero65 Feb 27 2008, 03:56 AM | | Post #18 

Full Member

Posts: 217
Joined: Dec 2005
Car Club: LA's FINEST C C.




LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE 


--------------------

" LA FINEST C C." HITTING ALL THE CALLES OF LA 

CHUCKIEBOY63 Feb 27 2008, 11:26 AM | | Post #19 

GOODTIMES~CEO~

Posts: 6,915
Joined: Jun 2005
From: MY MAMAS PANSA
Car Club: GOODTIMES CAR CLUB




QUOTE(GOODTIMES CC @ Feb 25 2008, 07:39 PM) 
TTT


x2.............THIS IS A CANT MISS SHOW........ALWAYS CRACKEN!!!! 


--------------------

"HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS"
63 SS IMPALA "THE TEFLON DON"
"OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER SERVING A LIFE TIME SENTENCE"
G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ALL DAY!! 

hoppinlincoln Feb 27 2008, 08:55 PM | | Post #20 

Full Member

Posts: 3,311
Joined: Jun 2003
From: Racine,WI. just south of Milwaukee
Car Club: GOODTIMES-MILWAUKEE






............T T T............ 


--------------------

R E S P R E S E N T I N'......... G O O D T I M E S 


« Next Oldest · Shows & Events · Next Newest » 

16 Pages 1 2 3 > » 

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: JROCK*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTB [TO THE BOTTOM] no rush tour. :thumbsdown: uffin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

mc hammer is going to rap and dance for the gold rush tour :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Jun 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10908200
> *mc hammer is going to rap and dance for the gold rush tour  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALRIGHT! I'M THERE! :biggrin: .....................J/K! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FREE TUMBLEWEEDS FOR THE FIRST 10 SPECTATORS!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Jun 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10908200
> *mc hammer is going to rap and dance for the gold rush tour  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MC HAMMER FEATURING VANILLA ICE AND MILLI VANILLI SINGING BACK UP :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10910581
> *MC HAMMER FEATURING VANILLA ICE AND MILLI VANILLI SINGING BACK UP :biggrin:
> *


o que la chingada, better get my tapes so i can get their signatures :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "DO U REALLY WANT TO HURT ME"!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T FORGET BOY GEORGE! TIME O GIVE ME TIME! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

WHAT????? No show,I was lookin' 4ward 2 Milli Vanilli.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2008, 01:22 AM~10973104
> *WHAT????? No show,I was lookin' 4ward  2 Milli Vanilli.
> *


DON'T CRY!...............DRY YO EYE! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 29 2008, 02:49 AM~10973166
> *DON'T CRY!...............DRY YO EYE! :biggrin:
> *


RYDE OR DYE??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10973104
> *WHAT????? No show,I was lookin' 4ward  2 Milli Vanilli.
> *


Blame it on the rain man, blame it on that f*cking rain!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ok who has pics did this show go down or what?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I HEARD IT GOT CANCELLED :dunno: NOT SURE THOUGH


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10909686
> *FREE TUMBLEWEEDS FOR THE FIRST 10 SPECTATORS!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

well did it happen or what? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

there was a show :0 




















the Giant RV Sale :roflmao:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

there was also a Food Biz expo..lots of food tasting


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pic's or it did not happen !!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 29 2008, 07:04 PM~10976268
> *pic's or it did not happen !!!
> *


im in no rush to post them....


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

i just wanted to see if i missed any hynas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 29 2008, 07:48 PM~10976616
> *i just wanted to see if i missed any hynas :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10976140
> *there was a show :0
> the Giant RV Sale  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

did the show happen, or no


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10977827
> *did the show happen, or no
> *



Pics???


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't wait for next year's (no)show.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10976268
> *pic's or it did not happen !!!
> *


I GUESS [NO RUSH] DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

pics


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BY FAR THE BIGGEST FAIL OF 2008 AND ITS ONLY JUNE!!!! :rofl:

WAY TO GO FOOL'S GOLD TOUR. WAY TO DISTANCE YOURSELVES FROM THE COMPETITION! :thumbsup:

:rofl:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Pic


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

was it a go or no go???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

was it a go or no go???


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Gold rush record

0-3


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 30 2008, 08:50 AM~10979812
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :burn: :banghead:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 29 2008, 06:12 PM~10975972
> *well did it happen or what? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


As you all know, it didn't happen. Here is the reason why. More excuses or whatever people may want to call it. After I have run up against the obstacles that I have, unproven track record, so on and so forth, and then after I did more that put my foot in my mouth, I wasn't real sure on what kind of support the show would have had. Maybe a 50/50 I don't know. If the remarks here on LIL serve as any kind of an indicator as to what the numbers would have been, then I probably would have lost my ass on that one. I have learned a great deal here on LIL. Never claimed to be a "professional" or "rich" either..... I'm just a man with a burning desire to step up to the plate and see the shows be more about the people instead of the promoters pocketbooks. Although not all promoters are the like that, there are a few that are.

There are some things that I must try to correct and hopefully earn some of your respect. I honestly don't know if that can be done, but I will try. If I must continue to go throught the b.s. here on LIL, then I will do so. But I will not stop trying just because of some obstacles. Anything worthwhile has never came easy, neither will the Gold Rush Tour. It will come though. I will make the commitment to attend as many shows as possible and get to know as many of you as I can and hopefully then I can bring it to you.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:28 PM~11006303
> *As you all know, it didn't happen.  Here is the reason why.  More excuses or whatever people may want to call it.  After I have run up against the obstacles that I have, unproven track record, so on and so forth, and then after I did more that put my foot in my mouth,  I wasn't real sure on what kind of support the show would have had.  Maybe a 50/50 I don't know.  If the remarks here on LIL serve as any kind of an indicator as to what the numbers would have been, then I probably would have lost my ass on that one.  I have learned a great deal here on LIL.  Never claimed to be a "professional"  or "rich" either.....  I'm just a man with a burning desire to step up to the plate and see the shows be more about the people instead of the promoters pocketbooks.  Although not all promoters are the like that, there are a few that are.
> 
> There are some things that I must try to correct and hopefully earn some of your respect.  I honestly don't know if that can be done, but I will try.  If I must continue to go throught the b.s. here on LIL, then I will do so.  But I will not stop trying just because of some obstacles.  Anything worthwhile has never came easy, neither will the Gold Rush Tour.  It will come though.  I will make the commitment to attend as many shows as possible and get to know as many of you as I can and hopefully then I can bring it to you.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 3 2008, 12:44 PM~11006418
> *:uh:
> *


I'm not going to start any caca with anyone on here. I understand why you are posting that. If the shoe was on the other foot, I would probably feel the same.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 01:28 PM~11006303
> *As you all know, it didn't happen.  Here is the reason why.  More excuses or whatever people may want to call it.  After I have run up against the obstacles that I have, unproven track record, so on and so forth, and then after I did more that put my foot in my mouth,  I wasn't real sure on what kind of support the show would have had.  Maybe a 50/50 I don't know.  If the remarks here on LIL serve as any kind of an indicator as to what the numbers would have been, then I probably would have lost my ass on that one.  I have learned a great deal here on LIL.  Never claimed to be a "professional"  or "rich" either.....  I'm just a man with a burning desire to step up to the plate and see the shows be more about the people instead of the promoters pocketbooks.  Although not all promoters are the like that, there are a few that are.
> 
> There are some things that I must try to correct and hopefully earn some of your respect.  I honestly don't know if that can be done, but I will try.  If I must continue to go throught the b.s. here on LIL, then I will do so.  But I will not stop trying just because of some obstacles.  Anything worthwhile has never came easy, neither will the Gold Rush Tour.  It will come though.  I will make the commitment to attend as many shows as possible and get to know as many of you as I can and hopefully then I can bring it to you.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT MY MAN. I'M GOING TO [TRY] TO GIVE YOU A BENEFIT OF A DOUBT. YOU HONESTLY SUPRISED ME YOU'RE STILL POSTING ON HERE DISPITE THE COMMENTS YOU TRUELY DESERVE THEN AND NOW. BUT TO HAVE A SHOW IS NOT AS EASY AS [HAVE MONEY], [HAVE SHOW]. YES I READ YOU DIDN'T CLAIM YOU HAD MONEY BUT YOU MUST DO OF SOME KIND OF INCOME (HOOK UP) OR ELSE YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO JUST OUT OF THE CLEAR BLUE RENT OUT THE SAN DIEGO QUALCOMM STADIUM PROPERTY OR OTHER OF SIMILAR PROPERTIES OF THAT MAGNATUDE LIKE IT AIN'T A THANG. AND ON THAT NOTE IN THE LEAST IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY YOU GOT TO EARN YOUR KEEP NOT (BUY IT) TO GET RESPECT AND ESPECIALLY AS PROMOTER. ALSO BASED ON THE EARLIER ENCOUNTER THAT GOT YOU IN THE CURRENT POSITION THAT YOUR IN RIGHT NOW WE ARE PRETTY CONFIDENT YOU'RE (WELL TO DO :biggrin: $$$) AND (YOUNG :cheesy: ) OF AGE TRYIN TO DO GROWN MAN BUSINESS WORK. LIKE I SAID THIS IS NOT AS EASY AS YOU THINK. EVEN IF YOU SUPPOSEDLY GO TOUR SOME SHOWS AND TAKE NOTE THEN [OK NOW I CAN DO A SHOW :cheesy: ]. TO LEARN THIS THING MY MAN YOU NEED TO GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY FROM THE GROUND UP LIKE BUILDING YOUR OWN RIDE AND NOT BUY JUST (PAYING) SOMEBODY TO DO IT FOR YOU OR (BUYING) ONE AND SELF CLAIMING IN YOUR MIND YOUR A LOWRIDER NOW :angry: EITHER YOU ARE OR YOUR NOT AS YOU QUOTE SAYS (keep'n it real). ONCE YOU AT LEAST OCCOMPLISH THAT THEN YOU SHOULD HIT SOME LOCAL GRASS ROOTS SHOWS AND PARTICIPATE FOR ABOUT A 1-3 YEARS. THIS WILL HUMBLE YOU SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE TRUE ROOTS AND MEANING OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE AND YOU WON'T GET IT MIXED UP WITH ALL THE FLASH AND DASH OF THE BIG SHOWS WITH THE $$$ MIND SET ATTITUDE AND MOTIVATION. THIS (1) STEPPING STONE OF MANY WAYS YOU CAN BE AT LEAST START TO LEARN TO BE A DECENT PROMOTER. (maybe :angry: ).

:yessad: :werd: :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 3 2008, 01:59 PM~11007008
> *YOU KNOW WHAT MY MAN. I'M GOING TO [TRY] TO GIVE YOU A BENEFIT OF A DOUBT. YOU HONESTLY SUPRISED ME YOU'RE STILL POSTING ON HERE DISPITE THE COMMENTS YOU TRUELY DESERVE THEN AND NOW. BUT TO HAVE A SHOW IS NOT AS EASY AS [HAVE MONEY], [HAVE SHOW]. YES I READ YOU DIDN'T CLAIM YOU HAD MONEY BUT YOU MUST DO OF SOME KIND OF INCOME (HOOK UP) OR ELSE YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO JUST OUT OF THE CLEAR BLUE RENT OUT THE SAN DIEGO QUALCOMM STADIUM PROPERTY OR OTHER OF SIMILAR PROPERTIES OF THAT MAGNATUDE LIKE IT AIN'T A THANG. AND ON THAT NOTE IN THE LEAST IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY YOU GOT TO EARN YOUR KEEP NOT (BUY IT) TO GET RESPECT AND ESPECIALLY AS PROMOTER. ALSO BASED ON THE EARLIER ENCOUNTER THAT GOT YOU IN THE CURRENT POSITION THAT YOUR IN RIGHT NOW WE ARE PRETTY CONFIDENT YOU'RE (WELL TO DO :biggrin: $$$) AND (YOUNG :cheesy: ) OF AGE TRYIN TO DO GROWN MAN BUSINESS WORK. LIKE I SAID THIS IS NOT AS EASY AS YOU THINK. EVEN IF YOU SUPPOSEDLY GO TOUR SOME SHOWS AND TAKE NOTE THEN [OK NOW I CAN DO A SHOW :cheesy: ]. TO LEARN THIS THING MY MAN YOU NEED TO GET YOUR HAND DIRTY FROM THE GROUND UP LIKE BUILDING YOUR OWN RIDE AND NOT BUY JUST (PAYING) SOMEBODY TO DO IT FOR YOU OR (BUYING) ONE AND SELF CLAIMING IN YOUR MIND YOUR A LOWRIDER NOW :angry: EITHER YOU ARE OR YOUR NOT AS YOU QUOTE SAYS (keep'n it real). ONCE YOU AT LEAST OCCOMPLISH THAT THEN YOU SHOULD HIT SOME LOCAL GRASS ROOTS SHOWS AND PARTICIPATE FOR ABOUT A 1-3 YEARS. THIS WILL HUMBLE YOU SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE TRUE ROOTS AND MEANING OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE AND YOU WON'T GET IT MIXED UP WITH ALL THE FLASH AND DASH OF THE BIG SHOWS WITH THE $$$ MIND SET ATTITUDE AND MOTIVATION. THIS (1) STEPPING STONE OF MANY WAYS YOU CAN BE AT LEAST START TO LEARN TO BE A DECENT PROMOTER. (maybe :angry: ).
> 
> :yessad:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  :angry:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam im reading all this and im like, wow, u brought it all upon yourself, i myself am a show promoter as well as a competitor, and i competed for over 10 years in shows, before i ever started to consider promoting one, and yes it was hard very exhausting, very nerve racking, very costly, but with well organization, and alot of thought it can be done, but honestly, when a promoter states he is gonna have a show, and pump it up as much as u did, dam u better have it, or else u better expect all the shit talking u got for it, your first show was gonna make u or brake u, and sorry to say, it broke u. then to make matters worse, u decided u were gonna try to pull san diego off also with poor planning, and no organization, and once again, u fell short, now im not trying to judge u, but dam u arent making a good impression of yourself, people are not judging u on here without knowing u, they judging your actions, and what u are doing and saying. Then to make things even worse, someone called u a name, and u came back with the worse scenario, and joke i ever seen, or heard, and went to the extent to put a picture up also. That took it over the top, now how are people not gonna judge u, u have put so much out there about yourself people are gonna definetely judge u and talk shit. Now i have talked to you personally and u seem like a decent guy, but u making wrong decisions, and u dealing with things the wrong way. Honestly u should have never posted nothing about the gold rush tour, untill it was a done deal. then u advertise. thats why i planned my show for over a year, and didnt say anything to anyone, and tried to do it one year, and couldnt make it happen. But no one knew about it failing, why because i didnt advertise it, so the next year, i tried twice as hard, and made it happen, and advertised when it was a done deal. and pulled of a great event, and since have pulled of one more, and im doing one more in august, the way u gain the respect of the people is to gain it. do what u say your gonna do. come through on your promises. pull off good events, and make the people happy, sure u are not gonna make everyone happy, but u can try your hardest. All you have done is bullshit with everyone and make everyone upset and mad at u. thats why u are dealing with the name calling. Im glad u still have the dream in mind, because it would take a miracle for your tour to work after all this. But if u want to start try not talking about what u are gonna do untill u are sure u can do it. and even if people push your buttons u cant respond like u did. U a older man, and you acted worse then a youngster, i was very shocked when i read that and was even more shocked that it came from you. A person who said he was for the people. Definitely didnt prove that. u have alot to prove, and alot of respect to regain. Its gonna be hard, maybe impossible. but if u gonna try just remember only say what u gonna do, not would like to do. promoters can mess up really easy in this business once u piss people off its a miracle if u can get them back to your shows. look for instance, lowrider nationals, or gents productions. Two show companys that have done people dirty, and u know how many people go to gents productions shows, 30 and im sure u will see the bad turnout at lowrider nationals, them two promoters cant correct there mistakes, and at least they did have a period of time they did successfull shows. So its gonna be hard, personally i would find another proffession, and just consider this something u tried and didnt work, sometimes shit happens. But all these scenarios u keep coming up with aint really working. Just making people think of u more as a bullshitter. Hopefully u can figure your mistakes out and if u do a gold rush tour, good luck.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11009418
> *dam im reading all this and im like, wow, u brought it all upon yourself, i myself am a show promoter as well as a competitor, and i competed for over 10 years in shows, before i ever started to consider promoting one, and yes it was hard very exhausting, very nerve racking, very costly, but with well organization, and alot of thought it can be done, but honestly, when a promoter states he is gonna have a show, and pump it up as much as u did, dam u better have it, or else u better expect all the shit talking u got for it, your first show was gonna make u or brake u, and sorry to say, it broke u. then to make matters worse, u decided u were gonna try to pull san diego off also with poor planning, and no organization, and once again, u fell short, now im not trying to judge u, but dam u arent making a good impression of yourself, people are not judging u on here without knowing u, they judging your actions, and what u are doing and saying. Then to make things even worse, someone called u a name, and u came back with the worse scenario, and joke i ever seen, or heard, and went to the extent to put a picture up also. That took it over the top, now how are people not gonna judge u, u have put so much out there about yourself people are gonna definetely judge u and talk shit. Now i have talked to you personally and u seem like a decent guy, but u making wrong decisions, and u dealing with things the wrong way. Honestly u should have never posted nothing about the gold rush tour, untill it was a done deal. then u advertise. thats why i planned my show for over a year, and didnt say anything to anyone, and tried to do it one year, and couldnt make it happen. But no one knew about it failing, why because i didnt advertise it, so the next year, i tried twice as hard, and made it happen, and advertised when it was a done deal. and pulled of a great event, and since have pulled of one more, and im doing one more in august, the way u gain the respect of the people is to gain it. do what u say your gonna do. come through on your promises. pull off good events, and make the people happy, sure u are not gonna make everyone happy, but u can try your hardest. All you have done is bullshit with everyone and make everyone upset and mad at u. thats why u are dealing with the name calling. Im glad u still have the dream in mind, because it would take a miracle for your tour to work after all this. But if u want to start try not talking about what u are gonna do untill u are sure u can do it. and even if people push your buttons u cant respond like u did. U a older man, and you acted worse then a youngster, i was very shocked when i read that and was even more shocked that it came from you. A person who said he was for the people. Definitely didnt  prove that. u have alot to prove, and alot of respect to regain. Its gonna be hard, maybe impossible. but if u gonna try just remember only say what u gonna do, not would like to do.  promoters can mess up really easy in this business once u piss people off its a miracle if u can get them back to your shows. look for instance, lowrider nationals, or gents productions. Two show companys that have done people dirty, and u know how many people go to gents productions shows, 30 and im sure u will see the bad turnout at lowrider nationals, them two promoters cant correct there mistakes, and at least they did have a period of time they did successfull shows. So its gonna be hard, personally i would find another proffession, and just consider this something u tried and didnt work, sometimes shit happens. But all these scenarios u keep coming up with aint really working. Just making people think of u more as a bullshitter. Hopefully u can figure your mistakes out and if u do a gold rush tour, good luck.
> *


 :uh: :yessad: :scrutinize: :werd: !!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK IMMA TRY AND BE POLITE WITH MY 2 PENNYS BUT HERE IS WOT I THINK. FIRST OFF I DONT THINK U SHOULD TRY TO DO ANYTHING TO MAKE IT UP TO ANYONE YOU YOURSELF DRAGGED YOUR OWN NAME THRU THE DIRT WITH THIS TOUR. LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO ALOT OF PEOPLE ITS AN INSULT. I KNOW U BEEN HYPING THIS THING UP FOR OVER A YEAR NOW AND LOOK HOW IT ENDED UP. YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANYTHING BETTER BY GOING TO ALOT OF SHOWS AND MEETING PEOPLE. THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT UP IS TO NOT TRY AND INSULT PEOPLE MORE. IF YA WANNA THROW A SHOW GO FOR IT BUT I PERSONALLY THINK MABEY YOU SHOULD START OFF SMALL WITH SHOWS AT LOCAL PARKING LOTS. SERIOUSLY MABEY YOU SHOULD JUST THROW SHOWS EVERY NOW AND THEN EVEN MABEY MONTHLY JUST TO GET THE PEOPLE TO BACK YOU UP AGAIN AND THATS IT AS FOR THROWING SOME BIG TOUR WITH BURRITO EATING CONTEST AND ALL KIND OF WACKY EVENTS TO KEEP THE SPECTATORS MOTIVATED DONT DO IT BECAUSE WE HAVE ALL OBVIOUSLY SEEN THAT YOUR NOT CAPABLE OF DOING SO. LAYITLOW MIGHT BE A SITE TO BULLSHIT BUT THE HEART OF LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS IN THIS SITE AND YOUR NOT MAKING YOURSELF GET ANY MORE RESPECT BY POSTING IN HERE SO THATS MY 2 PENNYS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11012026
> *OK IMMA TRY AND BE POLITE WITH MY 2 PENNYS BUT HERE IS WOT I THINK. FIRST OFF I DONT THINK U SHOULD TRY TO DO ANYTHING TO MAKE IT UP TO ANYONE YOU YOURSELF DRAGGED YOUR OWN NAME THRU THE DIRT WITH THIS TOUR. LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO ALOT OF PEOPLE ITS AN INSULT. I KNOW U BEEN HYPING THIS THING UP FOR OVER A YEAR NOW AND LOOK HOW IT ENDED UP. YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANYTHING BETTER BY GOING TO ALOT OF SHOWS AND MEETING PEOPLE. THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT UP IS TO NOT TRY AND INSULT PEOPLE MORE. IF YA WANNA THROW A SHOW GO FOR IT BUT I PERSONALLY THINK MABEY YOU SHOULD START OFF SMALL WITH SHOWS AT LOCAL PARKING LOTS. SERIOUSLY MABEY YOU SHOULD JUST THROW SHOWS EVERY NOW AND THEN EVEN MABEY MONTHLY JUST TO GET THE PEOPLE TO BACK YOU UP AGAIN AND THATS IT AS FOR THROWING SOME BIG TOUR WITH BURRITO EATING CONTEST AND ALL KIND OF WACKY EVENTS TO KEEP THE SPECTATORS MOTIVATED DONT DO IT BECAUSE WE HAVE ALL OBVIOUSLY SEEN THAT YOUR NOT CAPABLE OF DOING SO. LAYITLOW MIGHT BE A SITE TO BULLSHIT BUT THE HEART OF LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS IN THIS SITE AND YOUR NOT MAKING YOURSELF GET ANY MORE RESPECT BY POSTING IN HERE SO THATS MY 2 PENNYS
> *


 :werd: x 2! :scrutinize:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 4 2008, 08:51 AM~11012026
> *OK IMMA TRY AND BE POLITE WITH MY 2 PENNYS BUT HERE IS WOT I THINK. FIRST OFF I DONT THINK U SHOULD TRY TO DO ANYTHING TO MAKE IT UP TO ANYONE YOU YOURSELF DRAGGED YOUR OWN NAME THRU THE DIRT WITH THIS TOUR. LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO ALOT OF PEOPLE ITS AN INSULT. I KNOW U BEEN HYPING THIS THING UP FOR OVER A YEAR NOW AND LOOK HOW IT ENDED UP. YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANYTHING BETTER BY GOING TO ALOT OF SHOWS AND MEETING PEOPLE. THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT UP IS TO NOT TRY AND INSULT PEOPLE MORE. IF YA WANNA THROW A SHOW GO FOR IT BUT I PERSONALLY THINK MABEY YOU SHOULD START OFF SMALL WITH SHOWS AT LOCAL PARKING LOTS. SERIOUSLY MABEY YOU SHOULD JUST THROW SHOWS EVERY NOW AND THEN EVEN MABEY MONTHLY JUST TO GET THE PEOPLE TO BACK YOU UP AGAIN AND THATS IT AS FOR THROWING SOME BIG TOUR WITH BURRITO EATING CONTEST AND ALL KIND OF WACKY EVENTS TO KEEP THE SPECTATORS MOTIVATED DONT DO IT BECAUSE WE HAVE ALL OBVIOUSLY SEEN THAT YOUR NOT CAPABLE OF DOING SO. LAYITLOW MIGHT BE A SITE TO BULLSHIT BUT THE HEART OF LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS IN THIS SITE AND YOUR NOT MAKING YOURSELF GET ANY MORE RESPECT BY POSTING IN HERE SO THATS MY 2 PENNYS
> *


and believe me, what gets put on here ends up in the streets,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

i know its going to be hard but im still wishing you the best and hope you can put your tour together :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

WOW, this dude really needs to give up!!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

THIS GOLD RUSH BULLSHIT WAS OVER BEFORE IT STARTED. WHAT THE VATO CAN DO IS PACK HIS BAGS AND GO HOME CAUSE THIS TOUR OF HIS WAS CRAP REMINDER WE THE LOWRIDERS MAKE THE SHOW SO IF YOU TRY TO FUCK WITH US YOUR DONE :angry: :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:28 PM~11006303
> *As you all know, it didn't happen.  Here is the reason why.  More excuses or whatever people may want to call it.  After I have run up against the obstacles that I have, unproven track record, so on and so forth, and then after I did more that put my foot in my mouth,  I wasn't real sure on what kind of support the show would have had.  Maybe a 50/50 I don't know.  If the remarks here on LIL serve as any kind of an indicator as to what the numbers would have been, then I probably would have lost my ass on that one.  I have learned a great deal here on LIL.  Never claimed to be a "professional"  or "rich" either.....  I'm just a man with a burning desire to step up to the plate and see the shows be more about the people instead of the promoters pocketbooks.  Although not all promoters are the like that, there are a few that are.
> 
> There are some things that I must try to correct and hopefully earn some of your respect.  I honestly don't know if that can be done, but I will try.  If I must continue to go throught the b.s. here on LIL, then I will do so.  But I will not stop trying just because of some obstacles.  Anything worthwhile has never came easy, neither will the Gold Rush Tour.  It will come though.  I will make the commitment to attend as many shows as possible and get to know as many of you as I can and hopefully then I can bring it to you.
> *


Nice try. You should stay off this forum if you would like even a few people to believe you. How about next time you try to organize just one show. Then, throw a whole "tour" if you're even able to be successful with that one show. 

Actions speak louder than words, and to date, you have shown absolutely NO ACTION and a SHITLOAD OF EXCUSES!

Remember when you announced this "Tour"? You were going to have shows in CA, AZ, New Mexico, Nevada, and I forget where the fuck else. None of that happened! I understand a lot of things out of your control conspired to take you down. Aw, pobresito.

Hey, I'm not trying to be a hater, just a realist. You're probably about as good as I would be at the car show business, which is exactly why I'm not in it. Although, I think I would have tried to throw my first show at the parking lot of the Junior high next to where I live instead of the fucking QUALCOMM STADIUM. 

I don't know if you're some sort of scam artist or just a fucking deluded individual who actually believes what he writes, but the Lowrider community will do just fine without you. 

Please quit posting here. No one will take one more word of what you write seriously. 
:uh:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2008, 08:19 PM~11009418
> *dam im reading all this and im like, wow, u brought it all upon yourself, i myself am a show promoter as well as a competitor, and i competed for over 10 years in shows, before i ever started to consider promoting one, and yes it was hard very exhausting, very nerve racking, very costly, but with well organization, and alot of thought it can be done, but honestly, when a promoter states he is gonna have a show, and pump it up as much as u did, dam u better have it, or else u better expect all the shit talking u got for it, your first show was gonna make u or brake u, and sorry to say, it broke u. then to make matters worse, u decided u were gonna try to pull san diego off also with poor planning, and no organization, and once again, u fell short, now im not trying to judge u, but dam u arent making a good impression of yourself, people are not judging u on here without knowing u, they judging your actions, and what u are doing and saying. Then to make things even worse, someone called u a name, and u came back with the worse scenario, and joke i ever seen, or heard, and went to the extent to put a picture up also. That took it over the top, now how are people not gonna judge u, u have put so much out there about yourself people are gonna definetely judge u and talk shit. Now i have talked to you personally and u seem like a decent guy, but u making wrong decisions, and u dealing with things the wrong way. Honestly u should have never posted nothing about the gold rush tour, untill it was a done deal. then u advertise. thats why i planned my show for over a year, and didnt say anything to anyone, and tried to do it one year, and couldnt make it happen. But no one knew about it failing, why because i didnt advertise it, so the next year, i tried twice as hard, and made it happen, and advertised when it was a done deal. and pulled of a great event, and since have pulled of one more, and im doing one more in august, the way u gain the respect of the people is to gain it. do what u say your gonna do. come through on your promises. pull off good events, and make the people happy, sure u are not gonna make everyone happy, but u can try your hardest. All you have done is bullshit with everyone and make everyone upset and mad at u. thats why u are dealing with the name calling. Im glad u still have the dream in mind, because it would take a miracle for your tour to work after all this. But if u want to start try not talking about what u are gonna do untill u are sure u can do it. and even if people push your buttons u cant respond like u did. U a older man, and you acted worse then a youngster, i was very shocked when i read that and was even more shocked that it came from you. A person who said he was for the people. Definitely didnt  prove that. u have alot to prove, and alot of respect to regain. Its gonna be hard, maybe impossible. but if u gonna try just remember only say what u gonna do, not would like to do.  promoters can mess up really easy in this business once u piss people off its a miracle if u can get them back to your shows. look for instance, lowrider nationals, or gents productions. Two show companys that have done people dirty, and u know how many people go to gents productions shows, 30 and im sure u will see the bad turnout at lowrider nationals, them two promoters cant correct there mistakes, and at least they did have a period of time they did successfull shows. So its gonna be hard, personally i would find another proffession, and just consider this something u tried and didnt work, sometimes shit happens. But all these scenarios u keep coming up with aint really working. Just making people think of u more as a bullshitter. Hopefully u can figure your mistakes out and if u do a gold rush tour, good luck.
> *


WORD MY BROTHER ITS A HELL OF ALOT OF WORK TIME, DEDICATION AND A VISION!AND OF COARSE THE DOLLARS TO BACK IT UP. LIKE TACO SAID ONE SHOW AT A TIME IS PROBLABLY THE BEST WAY TO GO TO SEE IF PEOPLE ARE DIGGING THE SHOW YOUR PUTTING ON. ALSO LOOKING AROUND TO SEE WHAT OTHER SHOWS ARE GOING ON AT THE SAME TIME WE ALL LOVE GOING TO A GOOD SHOW AND ENJOYING OURSELVES SO IF YOU PUT ON A GOOD SHOW BROTHER PEOPLE WILL COME BACK GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING HOMIE I WISH YOU THE BEST uffin: WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2008, 12:02 PM~11017510
> *WORD MY BROTHER ITS A HELL OF ALOT OF WORK TIME, DEDICATION AND A VISION!AND OF COARSE THE DOLLARS TO BACK IT UP. LIKE TACO SAID ONE SHOW AT A TIME IS PROBLABLY THE BEST WAY TO GO TO SEE IF PEOPLE ARE DIGGING THE SHOW YOUR PUTTING ON. ALSO LOOKING AROUND TO SEE WHAT OTHER SHOWS ARE GOING ON AT THE SAME TIME WE ALL LOVE GOING TO A GOOD SHOW AND ENJOYING OURSELVES SO IF YOU PUT ON A GOOD SHOW BROTHER PEOPLE WILL COME BACK GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING HOMIE I WISH YOU THE BEST  uffin: WE ALL FAMILY
> *


thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM~11006439
> *I'm not going to start any caca with anyone on here.  I understand  why you are posting that.  If the shoe was on the other foot, I would probably feel the same.
> *


I say make one here in norcal, 
fisrt 50 cars free, 
make a decent hop pay out ,
and no pre registraion fee" till they show up... so no one will feel that they are risking anything..


see how it goes and post confirmation numbers with dates first than 
releasing dates out... and then nothing goes through..

l. i. l its all lowrider community, ofcourse its gonna matter ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 5 2008, 12:10 PM~11017533
> *I say make one here in norcal,
> fisrt 50 cars free,
> make a decent hop pay out ,
> ...


real good idea


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 5 2008, 12:10 PM~11017533
> *I say make one here in norcal,
> fisrt 50 cars free,
> make a decent hop pay out ,
> ...


EVEN BETTER THROW THE EVENT FOR A GOOD CAUSE LIKE THE MECHA OR SOME KIND OF ORGANIZATION AND SPLIT THE COST YOU COULD PROBLABLY GET THE SIGHT FOR FREE OR AT LOW COST TO LIKE A SCHOOL AND REALLY GET TO KNOW EVERYONE OUT HERE FAM JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:angry: nope,,is nothing this guy can do to gain my trust,, go back a few pages 
and read the remarks and pics that he post,,that's fuck up,,if he had a problem with the homie he should of pm him instead of all the bs that he post it,,shit I'm not even black and I feel offended,,, :0 this guy :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
how can you guys even think of support people like this,,,  

besides,,,,,,,,not even 1 show so far,,,,, :twak:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 5 2008, 02:39 PM~11018169
> *:angry: nope,,is nothing this guy can do to gain my trust,, go back a few pages
> and read the remarks and pics that he post,,that's fuck up,,if he had a problem with the homie he should of pm him instead of all the bs that he post it,,shit I'm not even black and I feel offended,,, :0 this guy :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> how can you guys even think of support people like this,,,
> ...


I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE BROTHER I THINK EVERYONE WAS UPSET AND RIGHTFULLY SO BUT ALSO GOD FORGIVES US FOR OUR SINS BROTHER AND I ALWAYS LOOK AT MYSELF BEFORE I CAST A STONE I WAS ONCE TOLD DO NOT LOOK FOR THE SPLINTER IN YOUR BROTHERS EYE WHEN YOU HAVE A STICK IN YOURS AND IVE ALWAYS CARRIED THAT WITH ME EVER SINCE. THE PERSON WHO TOLD ME THAT PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY A VERY GOOD FRIEND AND BUISSNESS MAN AND ALSO MY BROTHER THATS HOW CLOSE HE WAS TO ME AND MY FAMILY. WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY BROTHER IS THAT WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES AND WE MUST LEARN FROM THEM I KNOW I HAVE A LONG LIST OF FORGIVENESS I HAVE ASKED FOR  RATHER THEN TO KEEP NOCKING MY BROTHER DOWN IM GONNA TRY AND PICK HIM UP  I THINK WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM EACHOTHER AND HELP EACHOTHER AS BROTHERS DO>ONE LUV WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11017575
> *EVEN BETTER THROW THE EVENT FOR A GOOD CAUSE LIKE THE MECHA OR SOME KIND OF ORGANIZATION AND SPLIT THE COST YOU COULD PROBLABLY GET THE SIGHT FOR FREE OR AT LOW COST TO LIKE A SCHOOL AND REALLY GET TO KNOW EVERYONE OUT HERE FAM JUST A THOUGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Are the people that pre-registered,if any,going to get a refund? I read that some people did. This would be a good place to start to regain your credibility,to show everyone that you are not a scammer and maybe la gente will believe in you.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 5 2008, 03:13 PM~11018339
> *Are the people that pre-registered,if any,going to get a refund? I read that some people did. This would be a good place to start to regain your credibility,to show everyone that you are not a scammer and maybe la gente will believe in you.
> *



agreed  

clean up what's been done


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 5 2008, 03:13 PM~11018339
> *Are the people that pre-registered,if any,going to get a refund? I read that some people did. This would be a good place to start to regain your credibility,to show everyone that you are not a scammer and maybe la gente will believe in you.
> *


I AGREE THAT WOULD BE AN IMPORTANT STEP TO FIXING THIS MATTER THOSE PEOPLE DESERVE THERE MONEY AND AN OPOLOGY BROTHER ITS ONLY RIGHT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

some good ideas would be worth doing if this tour were to kick off :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 5 2008, 02:39 PM~11018169
> *:angry: nope,,is nothing this guy can do to gain my trust,, go back a few pages
> and read the remarks and pics that he post,,that's fuck up,,if he had a problem with the homie he should of pm him instead of all the bs that he post it,,shit I'm not even black and I feel offended,,, :0 this guy :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> how can you guys even think of support people like this,,,
> ...


x2


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 5 2008, 03:13 PM~11018339
> *Are the people that pre-registered,if any,going to get a refund? I read that some people did. This would be a good place to start to regain your credibility,to show everyone that you are not a scammer and maybe la gente will believe in you.
> *


Yes, there are a few who have gotten their money back. As for the others, they will be receiving theirs as well. AS a token of good faith and to also show that no one was ever scammed, I will be sending their money orders back (uncashed so they will know that nothing has been cashed and I dashed)plus $25.00 outta my own pocket. Those who sent a check, your checks have not been cashed either and I'm sure they can attest to that. Same rule applies as far as me returning your check as well as an additional $25.00. And to the one vato who paid cash, his is comming as well. I said it from day one that I was never out to rip anyone off.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2008, 08:23 PM~11019548
> *I AGREE THAT WOULD BE AN IMPORTANT STEP TO FIXING THIS MATTER THOSE PEOPLE DESERVE THERE MONEY AND AN OPOLOGY BROTHER ITS ONLY RIGHT
> *


Yes, there are a few who have gotten their money back. As for the others, they will be receiving theirs as well. AS a token of good faith and to also show that no one was ever scammed, I will be sending their money orders back (uncashed so they will know that nothing has been cashed and I dashed)plus $25.00 outta my own pocket. Those who sent a check, your checks have not been cashed either and I'm sure they can attest to that. Same rule applies as far as me returning your check as well as an additional $25.00. And to the one vato who paid cash, his is comming as well. I said it from day one that I was never out to rip anyone off.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 5 2008, 02:45 AM~11016340
> *THIS GOLD RUSH BULLSHIT WAS OVER BEFORE IT STARTED. WHAT THE VATO CAN DO IS PACK HIS BAGS AND GO HOME CAUSE THIS TOUR OF HIS WAS CRAP REMINDER WE THE LOWRIDERS MAKE THE SHOW SO IF YOU TRY TO FUCK WITH US YOUR DONE :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


Simon vato. With all do respect carnal, I'm well aware of the fact that the lowriders make the shows and not the promoters. No clubs / solo riders and u got nothing but an empty venue. I've known that fact since 1987 when I started attending the shows. From the backyard boogies in Stocktone, the cruises in Motown at 4th Street Park, the LRM shows in Stocktone and the cruising there on Charter Way and sometimes down at Stribley Park, back in the days when there was cruising down in Fresno on Kings Canyon, in Albuquerque when there used to be a shit load of cruisers down on Central Ave. and car shows in Santa Fe, New Mexico, Albuquerque and Espanola, New Mexico. Same thing in Phoenix. I remember when Joseph had the Nationals, and L.G. was doing their thing. Then came Gents Produtions and more. I go way back homie. Back to knowing a few of the older vatos that used to be in the game and still may be. Tino Ayala Jr. with the Carnales Unidos Merced Chapter. Wonder if he still has the Hair Stylist shop there in Merced? And there's more. So even though it may seem like I'm trying to fuck with you vatos, I'm not. And I'm not trying to start pedo with you or anyone else either. I'm just reinforcing what we both already know.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 3 2008, 01:59 PM~11007008
> *YOU KNOW WHAT MY MAN. I'M GOING TO [TRY] TO GIVE YOU A BENEFIT OF A DOUBT. YOU HONESTLY SUPRISED ME YOU'RE STILL POSTING ON HERE DISPITE THE COMMENTS YOU TRUELY DESERVE THEN AND NOW. BUT TO HAVE A SHOW IS NOT AS EASY AS [HAVE MONEY], [HAVE SHOW]. YES I READ YOU DIDN'T CLAIM YOU HAD MONEY BUT YOU MUST DO OF SOME KIND OF INCOME (HOOK UP) OR ELSE YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO JUST OUT OF THE CLEAR BLUE RENT OUT THE SAN DIEGO QUALCOMM STADIUM PROPERTY OR OTHER OF SIMILAR PROPERTIES OF THAT MAGNATUDE LIKE IT AIN'T A THANG. AND ON THAT NOTE IN THE LEAST IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY YOU GOT TO EARN YOUR KEEP NOT (BUY IT) TO GET RESPECT AND ESPECIALLY AS PROMOTER. ALSO BASED ON THE EARLIER ENCOUNTER THAT GOT YOU IN THE CURRENT POSITION THAT YOUR IN RIGHT NOW WE ARE PRETTY CONFIDENT YOU'RE (WELL TO DO :biggrin: $$$) AND (YOUNG :cheesy: ) OF AGE TRYIN TO DO GROWN MAN BUSINESS WORK. LIKE I SAID THIS IS NOT AS EASY AS YOU THINK. EVEN IF YOU SUPPOSEDLY GO TOUR SOME SHOWS AND TAKE NOTE THEN [OK NOW I CAN DO A SHOW :cheesy: ]. TO LEARN THIS THING MY MAN YOU NEED TO GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY FROM THE GROUND UP LIKE BUILDING YOUR OWN RIDE AND NOT BUY JUST (PAYING) SOMEBODY TO DO IT FOR YOU OR (BUYING) ONE AND SELF CLAIMING IN YOUR MIND YOUR A LOWRIDER NOW :angry: EITHER YOU ARE OR YOUR NOT AS YOU QUOTE SAYS (keep'n it real). ONCE YOU AT LEAST OCCOMPLISH THAT THEN YOU SHOULD HIT SOME LOCAL GRASS ROOTS SHOWS AND PARTICIPATE FOR ABOUT A 1-3 YEARS. THIS WILL HUMBLE YOU SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE TRUE ROOTS AND MEANING OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE AND YOU WON'T GET IT MIXED UP WITH ALL THE FLASH AND DASH OF THE BIG SHOWS WITH THE $$$ MIND SET ATTITUDE AND MOTIVATION. THIS (1) STEPPING STONE OF MANY WAYS YOU CAN BE AT LEAST START TO LEARN TO BE A DECENT PROMOTER. (maybe :angry: ).
> 
> :yessad:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  :angry:
> *


Thank you for trying to give me the benefit of the doubt. Yes, you are right, it's not as easy as (have money have show). I have never tried to buy anyone's respect or friendship. I'm 40 years young and have made a few choices in my financial standings (investments). I wasn't born with a silver or golden spoon in my mouth. A plastic one maybe (lol). But what I have, like many of you out there, I have worked my ass of for. When i was growing up, I hardly ever got to see my mom because she was working her ass of with three jobs to make ends meet (because some guy called father was no where to be found) and so there fore I have a tremendous amount of respect for a dollar. But that's a whole different ball of wax. And no it's not as easy as some think. I went into this with the full knowledge of that. Yes, I had some offers from some friends who wanted to go in as partners. But there was so much drama. Too much he said she said kind of stuff. I turned that business offer down because I value friendship over money. I've gotten my hands dirty from building cars from the ground up. Started doing body work when i was 15 and haven't stopped. I have painted my own rides, done my own interiors, stereos, and murals. I have spent many days in the junkyard looking for parts to add to rides to make them different. Like molding the front clip of an Infinity to an '84 El Camino. My first ride back in 1985 was 1961 Brookwood Station Wagon. I was young (do the math) but i achieved my goal. An elderly woman owned it and had become blind. So it had been sitting for awhile. Her daughter had moved in with her as her care provider. So one day walking home from school, i stopped and talked to her daughter. There was dog shit all over the front yard, weeds growing all over the place, grass need to be cut. So I made a deal with the owner of the car and her daughter. I offered to buy the car for $500. I offered to give them the $250 that I had saved and work the rest off by cleaning their yard and what ever else I could do at $3.75 an hour until I got to $250. I was there for 3 hours everyday after school and 6 hours on weekends. Her daughter kept track of my hours and when it was time, I got the car. Started it up and drove it halfway home. Then it ran out of gas, gauge wasn't working. I walked to the gas station and borrowed a gas can and put 2 gallons of gas in it. Put that in the car and drove it the rest of the way home. But it spit and sputtered all the way there. So, i tore down the carb and rebuilt it. Got all the varnish out of it and rebuilt it, not bought it. Also dropped the gas tank and flushed it out. After that it ran like a champ. The I cut the rear springs, dropped the lower a arms and cut the front springs as well. Didn't heat them because I didn't want to lose the temperage. I lowered that ride with the OG 15 inchers on it. Saved up some more money and got a set of the Premium Sportway 5.20's with shaved whitewalls. Didn't want wire rims ( at 15, couldn't afford them anyway lol) so I went with hubcaps from a '65 Chevy Super Sport. If anyone out there knows Rene Arcos or Sergio Arcos from French Camp, you can check my story. By this time in life, my mother married my step father. One day, he and I got into an arguement. It was about the car. Why did I lower it? On and on. I finally got tired of hearing him and his shit so I called the local towing company. I had them come out and pick up the car. I signed the pink over to them and told them they could do whatever they wanted with it. I didn't even take the money they offered. Just let them have it. I wish I still had the ride but hey, shit happens. That was the only time in my life I have ever thrown a goal away. I vowed I would never do it again. Not for NO ONE. Not for Anything. So, i do know a little about the culture and hands on training. Got a lot more to learn and will not stop learning until my thirst for knowledge is quenched. It ain't about the flash and dollars. Never has been. Yes, I agree with you on the stepping stone, must have a solid foundation for any kind of a lasting structure. However, rest assure that no one in the Lowriding community will become my stepping stones either. Maybe together we can become the lasting structure. United we stand......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11018309
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE BROTHER I THINK EVERYONE WAS UPSET AND RIGHTFULLY SO BUT ALSO GOD FORGIVES US FOR OUR SINS BROTHER AND I ALWAYS LOOK AT MYSELF BEFORE I CAST A STONE I WAS ONCE TOLD DO NOT LOOK FOR THE SPLINTER IN YOUR BROTHERS EYE WHEN YOU HAVE A STICK IN YOURS AND IVE ALWAYS CARRIED THAT WITH ME EVER SINCE. THE PERSON WHO TOLD ME THAT PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY A VERY GOOD FRIEND AND BUISSNESS MAN AND ALSO MY BROTHER THATS HOW CLOSE HE WAS TO ME AND MY FAMILY. WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY BROTHER IS THAT WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES AND WE MUST LEARN FROM THEM I KNOW I HAVE A LONG LIST OF FORGIVENESS I HAVE ASKED FOR   RATHER THEN TO KEEP NOCKING MY BROTHER DOWN IM GONNA TRY AND PICK HIM UP   I THINK WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM EACHOTHER AND HELP EACHOTHER AS BROTHERS DO>ONE LUV WE ALL FAMILY
> *



very well said David n sorry 2 hear bout ur lost may he RIP. :angel:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11018309
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE BROTHER I THINK EVERYONE WAS UPSET AND RIGHTFULLY SO BUT ALSO GOD FORGIVES US FOR OUR SINS BROTHER AND I ALWAYS LOOK AT MYSELF BEFORE I CAST A STONE I WAS ONCE TOLD DO NOT LOOK FOR THE SPLINTER IN YOUR BROTHERS EYE WHEN YOU HAVE A STICK IN YOURS AND IVE ALWAYS CARRIED THAT WITH ME EVER SINCE. THE PERSON WHO TOLD ME THAT PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY A VERY GOOD FRIEND AND BUISSNESS MAN AND ALSO MY BROTHER THATS HOW CLOSE HE WAS TO ME AND MY FAMILY. WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY BROTHER IS THAT WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES AND WE MUST LEARN FROM THEM I KNOW I HAVE A LONG LIST OF FORGIVENESS I HAVE ASKED FOR   RATHER THEN TO KEEP NOCKING MY BROTHER DOWN IM GONNA TRY AND PICK HIM UP   I THINK WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM EACHOTHER AND HELP EACHOTHER AS BROTHERS DO>ONE LUV WE ALL FAMILY
> *


I agree.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

can we give this topic a rest ? the date of the show has pasted , lets move on to better shows that are going to really happen .........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 7 2008, 12:59 PM~11029387
> *Yes, there are a few who have gotten their money back.  As for the others, they will be receiving theirs as well.  AS a token of good faith and to also show that no one was ever scammed, I will be sending their money orders back (uncashed so they will know that nothing has been cashed and I dashed)plus $25.00 outta my own pocket.  Those who sent a check, your checks have not been cashed either and I'm sure they can attest to that.  Same rule applies as far as me returning your check as well as an additional $25.00.  And to the one vato who paid cash, his is comming as well.  I said it from day one that I was never out to rip anyone off.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11029948
> *very well said David n sorry 2 hear bout ur lost may he RIP.  :angel:
> *


x2


----------

